# Very old lathe cutting helical gears...



## Dabbler (Apr 2, 2021)

A work of art making a work of art...


----------



## Tom O (Apr 2, 2021)

That’s real interesting.


----------



## boilerhouse (Apr 3, 2021)

Interesting video- thanks for posting.  Poked through the gentlemen's channel and he has made some cool, fascinating  (and very intricate)  historic engine models.


----------



## RobinHood (Apr 3, 2021)

Very cool


----------



## PeterT (Apr 4, 2021)

Find Hansen is one of the few people who managed to make a true diesel injection for model engines.


----------

